# C&C Alternative



## sl33p3r (15. Januar 2011)

Hi,
ich hab Ewigkeiten C&C Red Alert 2 gespielt. War nach C&C Red Alert 1 das beste Spiel was ich kannte.

Es vergingen Tage und Nächte, und endlose PS One und PC Stunden.

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach was sehr ähnlichen.

C&C Red Alert 3 soll ja bescheiden sein. Die Tiberium Wars, Generals und andere C&C Teile sagten mir nicht zu.

Ob nun modern oder nicht, es sollte mich einfach nur fesseln und binden.

Anno 1602 wurde irgendwann langweilig. Spielte ich aber auch gerne.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Januar 2011)

Act of War, Company of Heroes oder Supreme Commander


----------



## sl33p3r (15. Januar 2011)

Danke hab mal Act of War bei ebay bestellt. 3,90€ kann man nix gross falsch machen.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Januar 2011)

Funktioniert aber nur auf Windows XP. Dazu gibt´s auch ein Add-On mit dem Namen High Treason. Sind super Spiele.


----------



## >ExX< (15. Januar 2011)

Also Supreme Commander kann ich wärmstens empfehlen ...............ich liebe das Spiel


----------



## sl33p3r (15. Januar 2011)

Toll hab kein WIN XP mehr.


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Januar 2011)

Läuft Act of War nicht auch unter Win 7, halt über den XP Modus oder liege ich da jetzt falsch


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2011)

Spiel Starcraft 2 da lernt man nie aus was den Mp Part angeht, man kann sich immer verbessern und die Spielmechanik ist sehr komplex und dennoch einfach gehalten (Blizzard halt). Außerdem werden noch zig verschiedene Mods und Maps erscheinen ...


----------



## Painkiller (16. Januar 2011)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Läuft Act of War nicht auch unter Win 7, halt über den XP Modus oder liege ich da jetzt falsch




Das wär mir jetzt neu. 

Wäre aber schön wenn´s so wäre.


----------



## Blade_Runner (16. Januar 2011)

ich hab immer gern die Earth 2140, 2150, 2160 gespielt
oder World in Conflict mein absoluter Favorit


----------



## Painkiller (17. Januar 2011)

World in Conflict hat mir sowohl im Single als auch im Multiplayer enorm viel Spaß gemacht. 

Was zwar nicht ganz so ist wie C&C aber auch eine menge Laune macht, ist Warhammer 40K Dawn of War. Dazu gibt es jede Menge Add-On´s. Langweilig wird einem da sicher so schnell nicht.


----------



## Schmiddy (20. Januar 2011)

Ich empfehle immer wieder gerne Rise of Nations Gold Edition. Macht auch im LAN echt Fun.


----------

